# Take my quiz and get a prize



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Some super easy, some super hard. Do the quiz and win a surprise prize
1. Why do we mount from the left instead of the right.

2. What is the word for walk, trotting, and cantering a horse in circles.

3. How many Przwalski horses are there left in the world.

4. What is the difference between eastern and western (let's see if you get it right).

5. Give me a desciptive paragraph (4 sentences) on why you love your horse.

6. A palomino is a color and a _____.

7. Who is Horse Forums arch nemises.

8. Who is the worst carrot stealer on HF.com

9. Say "Milk" 3 times, now, what do cows drink (without thinking.). 

10. What do you think the prize(s) are?

Good Luck!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

1 cos in the old times they used to carry a swore and it was in the right side you know to take it out on time lol, and if u flexed your right leg to ride for the ride side it will cut your leg, so they had to ride for the left side.
2... i donno lol
3. As of a census taken in 2005, the world population of Przewalski's horses was about 1,500, all descended from 31 horses that were in captivity in 1945, mostly descended from approximately 15 captured around 1900. As of 2005, there is a free-ranging population of 248 animals in the wild 
4 the eastern means english i guess and well...
western pleasure- horses head should be level, and nose in front of the vertical. the gaits should be slow and smooth, showing the correct cadence and rhythm, and should be very responsive.

english pleasure- the horse should have long floaty gaits showing the correct cadence and rhythm and be a pleasure to ride.

5. i love my horse cos he understands me, when i feel alone he is the one i go to, when i feel lonely and sad, he is the only one that can make me smile, he emans teh world to me even if other people say he doesent have the best manners he is teh reason i wake up everyday, horses were the big passion i sheared with my father.
6. breed
7. idonno
8. no idea sorry
9. water
10. a horse lol im kiddind surprise me.

i just wanted to participate i know i donno a lot and most of it isnt right lol probably but i wanted to take part on it.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Might be better than you think...more people need to join!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Hate to be a downer, but this is one of my pet peeves.... :lol:

A palomino is not a breed. It is a registry, yes, but not a breed. Like pintos. It has a registry, but it is solely based on color.

Okay, taking the rain away from the parade now. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Hate to be a downer, but this is one of my pet peeves.... :lol:
> 
> A palomino is not a breed. It is a registry, yes, but not a breed. Like pintos. It has a registry, but it is solely based on color.
> 
> ...


Do you have any palominos? Just wondered; I do. My Grandfather raised Palominos all of his life. Most people tend to refer to them as a breed, though "technically" you are correct. Mine is an AQHA Palomino. Many times, palominos qualify to be registered as paints, apps, and other horses of color. They are fascinating.....I hope I didnt sound like a know-it-all (I certainly am not). This is all COMPLETELY off topic of the quiz; sorry!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

jdw said:


> Do you have any palominos? Just wondered; I do. My Grandfather raised Palominos all of his life. Most people tend to refer to them as a breed, though "technically" you are correct. Mine is an AQHA Palomino. Many times, palominos qualify to be registered as paints, apps, and other horses of color. They are fascinating.....I hope I didnt sound like a know-it-all (I certainly am not). This is all COMPLETELY off topic of the quiz; sorry!


 You didn't come across as a know-it-all, at all! 
I owned a palomino Quarab a few years ago, and I have ridden Palominos all of my life. Beautiful horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

sorry here in mexico its considerated a color and a breed and also can be registered im sorry i didnt mean to cause confusion i was just participating


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Many people think it is a breed because palominos can be registered. However, the palomino registry is made of different breeds, although I believe many are QHs.
Even Fire and Ice(Arab) was registered with the palomino registry, and he isn't even an actual palomino!

This is all for the US, of course, as I don't know a thing about other country's registrations. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

1. Why do we mount from the left instead of the right.
It's something that started back in the knight days. Knights swords would be on their right side so they couldn't get on via the right side.

2. What is the word for walk, trotting, and cantering a horse in circles.
20 metre/ 10 metre circles

3. How many Przwalski horses are there left in the world.
600... ha ha now you all know my answer for are you smarter then a horseforumer (oops)

4. What is the difference between eastern and western (let's see if you get it right).
east is one side of the world and west is the other side  also two kinds of horse riding
5. Give me a desciptive paragraph (4 sentences) on why you love your horse.
Horses are always there for you.
You can tell them your secrets and they won't tell anyone
You can leave the real world when on horse back 
A horse is the best friend anyone can ever have

6. A palomino is a color and a _____.
i have KNOW idea!
7. Who is Horse Forums arch nemises.
horse grooming supplies (other horse forums)

8. Who is the worst carrot stealer on HF.com

9. Say "Milk" 3 times, now, what do cows drink (without thinking.). 
water 

10. What do you think the prize(s) are 

edits done on gimp


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

8. (sorry i forgot to do that) is dressage10135 (99 carrots stolen)


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

lol i bet u were going to say palomino is also a breed lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

arashowjumper said:


> lol i bet u were going to say palomino is also a breed lol



It is. It's a color breed, and there's a registry for palomino horses.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

nope... i always knew it was a colour


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> It is. It's a color breed, and there's a registry for palomino horses.


See, this is where terms start to confuse things. :lol:

I don't consider color breeds(pintos, palominos, etc) as actual breeds, because many different breeds make up the registry. Registration, yes, but actual breed, no.

All my interpretation, of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i agree.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not disagreeing with you Sunny, but there is in fact a recognized Palomino Registry, and it's been around for quite awhile.

There's also the Paint Horse Registry, although I don't think pintos have their own registry yet. I could be wrong about that one, though.

Appaloosas are both a color breed and an actual breed, with recognizable breed characteristics.

It's all confusing as heck, which is why I stick with _recognizable_ breeds such as Arabians (3,000 years of bloodlines) and TBs.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SR, what I think they are saying is that breeds like paints and appys have lineage requirements for registration.

Color (not breed) registries do not have lineage requirements. Anything that meets the color requirements can be registered there.

Pinto, Palomino and buckskin, etc do not care the breed, just what color. Kind of like the blue eyed horse registry.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not disagreeing with you, either! 

I agree, it is all quite confusing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> SR, what I think they are saying is that breeds like paints and appys have lineage requirements for registration.
> 
> Color (not breed) registries do not have lineage requirements. Anything that meets the color requirements can be registered there.
> 
> Pinto, Palomino and buckskin, etc do not care the breed, just what color. Kind of like the blue eyed horse registry.


Thank you! 

You said what I was trying to say, but much more eloquently. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SR there is a pinto registry. PtHA - Welcome to the Pinto Horse Association of America Inc. But they are not a breed registry. They will "hardship" off of color and register the solid offspring of horses registered PtHA. PtHA registers anything as long as it does not have appaloosa markings.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

probably we shopuld move this to the horse color are cos we are really ruining the contest lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

lildonkey8 said:


> Some super easy, some super hard. Do the quiz and win a surprise prize
> 1. Why do we mount from the left instead of the right.
> 
> 2. What is the word for walk, trotting, and cantering a horse in circles.
> ...


I'm not sure on some of them, but I'll answer the ones I know.

1. Back in the days of knights and swords, knights wore their sword on the LEFT side (most, if not all, were right-handed and it is beyond awkward to draw a sword from the same side as your dominant hand), so rather than swing their leg--and by extension, the sword--up and over their heavy mounts' back, they mounted from the left side so that the sword would not tangle in their legs or slap their horse's rump. Also, considering the size of the swords used by most knights (they had to be fitted with a special frog so that they would not drag on the ground), mounting from the right and trying to swing that massive piece of cutlery over a horse's back would be quite a daunting task.

2. Wow, no clue...although I feel like I should know. Are we talking riding or just working? If we're talking just working, I believe it's lunging.

3. Around 1500 as of 2005.

4. By "eastern," I'm assuming you mean English. So, there are a lot of differences. The cues are slightly different (English works more off leg pressure while western uses the reins). English direct reins, while western neck reins. The seat is slightly different, as well. Western is more about settling back into the seat. English is about balance.

5. (Just four sentences?!) I love Aires because he's so incredibly level-headed, especially for a two-year-old stud. He's always willing to try anything I toss at him, whether it's the trail bridge in the arena or investigating the big scary hot walker. He has gorgeous color and markings (love his South America-shaped blaze!). I also love that he's going to be a big boy...2-years-old and already 15.2hh!

6. Registry

7. Ummmmmmmm...no idea, but I'll take a stab in the dark...horsetopia.com?

8. Now that one I really don't know! lol

9. Water

10. A pat on the head and a virtual cookie! (That's what I'd give out if it was my quiz!)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

4. By "eastern," I'm assuming you mean English. So, there are a lot of differences. The cues are slightly different (English works more off leg pressure while western uses the reins). English direct reins, while western neck reins. The seat is slightly different, as well. Western is more about settling back into the seat. English is about balance.


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/take-my-quiz-get-prize-88457/page3/#ixzz1OmdFmFyM

What? Yes, about the direct rein vs the neck rein. 
(English works more off leg pressure while western uses the reins)A well trained western horse barely uses the reins at all. It is mostly leg & rider seat that cues the horse. Western reins are loose (curb bit), English reins keep contact (snaffle). Of course there are a lot of variations in both styles.
English is about balance. All disciplines are about balance


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

natisha said:


> What? Yes, about the direct rein vs the neck rein.
> (English works more off leg pressure while western uses the reins)A well trained western horse barely uses the reins at all. It is mostly leg & rider seat that cues the horse. Western reins are loose (curb bit), English reins keep contact (snaffle). Of course there are a lot of variations in both styles.
> English is about balance. All disciplines are about balance


See, I said that I wasn't sure on them. Should have clarified that what I put was what I *thought* the differences were, as well as what I've been told the differences are by people I know who ride English. Remember that I live in a rural area where until a few years ago, you NEVER saw ANYONE riding English and if you wanted to take any type of English lessons, you were pretty much out of luck.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> Some super easy, some super hard. Do the quiz and win a surprise prize
> 1. Why do we mount from the left instead of the right.
> 
> 2. What is the word for walk, trotting, and cantering a horse in circles.
> ...


1) Cause in the olden days knights had swords on their right legs. Therefore if they mounted on the right side they would cut their leg open.

2) Lunging

3) less than 300

4) Eastern riding is English riding, you use two hands on the reins and control the horse by direct pressure. You keep a firm hold on the reins.
In Western riding, you neck rein. Which means you push the horse in the direction you want to go by laying the reins on their neck.

5) He wanted me to blow into his nostrils the moment I met him. He is very outgoing. Curious about everything. And has a naughty temperament.

6) colour =)

7) I have no idea XD

8) No clue XP

9) ermm...water

10) umm.. edits?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> See, I said that I wasn't sure on them. Should have clarified that what I put was what I *thought* the differences were, as well as what I've been told the differences are by people I know who ride English. Remember that I live in a rural area where until a few years ago, you NEVER saw ANYONE riding English and if you wanted to take any type of English lessons, you were pretty much out of luck.


I wonder why riding styles do seem to be regional? I mean, it can't be that all people who wanted to ride English moved to the East coast, western to the West & the Midwest couldn't decide so they do both. I live in the MW & it seems about equal here.
I have a friend who trail rides Saddleseat on a Saddlebred.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's not necessarily regional, but rather having to do with the size of the town. If you go down to Phoenix (90 miles south of where I live), you find huge eventing shows and a good 60% of the ads for lessons you see on places like Craigslist are for English lessons. I live in a ranching community, though. Heck, our biggest tack store just barely started carrying English tack and apparel last year. Until then, you either had to order online or drive down to Phoenix to get anything English-related.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Why do we mount from the left instead of the right. Because back in the old,old,old days the knights would mount on the left side (they had the swords on their left leg area) and it prevented the horse from getting it with the sword cover thing which could spook them or hurt them.

2. What is the word for walk, trotting, and cantering a horse in circles...lunging?

3. How many Przwalski horses are there left in the world..I'm going to say 300 give or take.

4. What is the difference between eastern and western (let's see if you get it right)....NYC is on the eastern side and Hollywood is on the western side =D..in all seriousness most people who live on the west coast ride western and on the eastern coast there are mostly english riders.

5. Give me a desciptive paragraph (4 sentences) on why you love your horse.
I love my horse as she has given me confidence and I know that I will never outgrow her. I love her personaility and how she always is the first one there at the fence to come greet me. I love that she is forgiving and tries her hardest to understand me although I may not be asking her correctly.I love my horse as she is my best friend and I honestly think of her as if she would be my own kid.

6. A palomino is a color and a _____. Registry

7. Who is Horse Forums arch nemises...HGS.

9. Say "Milk" 3 times, now, what do cows drink (without thinking.). water

10. What do you think the prize(s) are?
Photo edit


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

When does this contest close?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ooops sorry forgot to add that it ends on the last day of JUne!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

1. Everyone got it correct
2. Draftyairesmum, Palomino lover, and Gidget got this one...lunging guys!
3. Draftyairesmum, and Arashowjumper got this...1500
4. Technically everyone got it right but I was looking for "Trick ?" So everyone got it!
5. Everyone...I just threw that in to see how people's descriptive right was:lol:
6. I was taking it by Breed so only arashowjumper got it right in my books:wink:
7. No one! Can't you think? THE CARROT BANDIT!!!!!
8. Marlea Warlea was the only one...I think She did her research :wink:
9. Everyone, of course. It only works face to face
10. Marlea Warlea, Gidget, and Palomino lover got it half way.
OK, Everyone deserves a prize! Since, everyone tied at five... so all of you PM me a pic or two to edit and draw cartoony style!
Oh and uh, if you want give me an idea of what you want...I could also do a few in one pic! If you have a jumper I just brainstormed an idea for a jumper but it needs to be jumping towards you!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lildonkey i'm going to post my pics here if you don't mind?


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks i kjust send them to u


----------

